# Your Favorite Christmas Songs



## GeekDavid (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, this is sort of an experiment to confirm/deny something I read online recently. However, I'm not gonna say what it is I'm trying to confirm or deny, because that might skew the results (I'm doing a blind experiment, in other words).

I just want everyone to list their favorite Christmas songs. That's it. You can list as many or as few as you want.

Thanks in advance for your help, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 6, 2013)

Oooh, I think a list or two is in order. XD Secular songs:

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Holly Jolly Christmas
Snow
White Is In the Winter Night

Religious songs:

Carol of the Bells
I Saw Three Ships
It Came Upon a Midnight Clear
Little Drummer Boy
Silent Night
O Holy Night
In Praise of Christmas
O Come, O Come, Emmanuel


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't do Xmas but I love this song...


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 6, 2013)

Current favorite: 





Other worthy mentions:
Annie Lennox ANGELS FROM THE REALMS OF GLORY (live) - YouTube
Sinead O'Connor Silent Night - YouTube

...and yes, the one CupOfJoe linked.
I should also say I don't quite "celebrate" Christmas. I'm usually working nights at the time and I don't have any family in the country to spend the time with. My Christmas tradition the last few years has been to get home from work in the morning, cook me a juicy steak and watch the Phantom of the Opera. Usually I fall asleep about halfway through.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 8, 2013)

The Pogues is my marker of when it's Christmas time - the first time I hear it without looking for it is when Christmas time starts. This year it was Friday just gone, when my favouirte folk band, Whalebone, played it as their encore at a gig at the Wenlock Pottery which I attended with my parents. Fantastic night. Last year I heard it on the radio while driving to work around this time.

Other favourites include Tim Minchin's White Wine in the Sun:

[video=youtube_share;fCNvZqpa-7Q]http://youtu.be/fCNvZqpa-7Q[/video]

Or basically anything that's got a good pace to it and you can sing along out of key.


----------



## Devor (Dec 8, 2013)

This one's always fun to hear maybe just once each year.  Of the classics, I have to go with Hark! The Herald Angels Sing.  But I enjoy a lot of Christmas songs and always look forward to hearing new ones each year, both silly and reverent.  Phineas and Ferb has some fun ones, too.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 9, 2013)

Breath of Heaven (Mary's Song) by Amy Grant


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 9, 2013)

Even though I am not a Christian, this song touches me,


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 11, 2013)

For some reason, I only really love the religious ones. A couple of the secular ones are nice, but they never stick with me or make me feel all nice and warm around this season the way the religious ones do. Which is strange, because I'm not a Christian. 

My favourites are:
 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
 Angels We Have Heard on High, although only instrumental... I don't like the way it sounds with lyrics.
 O Come All Ye Faithful
 Silent Night
 Santa Baby, but only when it's sung by Eartha Kitt

And an honourable mention to Auld Lang Syne, because it was always on the Christmas radio station I listened to as a kid.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Ginger Bee (Dec 13, 2013)

Marshmallow World, Dean Martin version
Winter Wonderland
Sleigh Ride
Happy Holidays/The Holiday Season, Andy Williams version
Santa Baby, Michael Buble version


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Ginger Bee said:


> Santa Baby, Michael Buble version


Sorry Ginger Bee... 
Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt - Yes!
Santa Baby - Kylie Minogue - Maybe
Santa Baby - Michael Buble - NEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

12 inches before Christmas, (2 inches minimum each storm) you bet your sweet %$#
my favorite Christmas song is not 
Let it snow!


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

Now on to answer the OP question:

Jackie Evancho:
Believe Jackie Evancho - Believe - YouTube
The first Noel: Jackie Evancho Performs 'The First Noel' - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 16, 2013)




----------

